# CNC Conversion Success.



## papermaker (Jul 6, 2013)

:thumbzup: Finally I have made my first cuts using my new mill. I kept having brain cramps when it came to programing the wizards. I've got I now!


----------



## 8ntsane (Jul 6, 2013)

Congrats with you success with your CNC :thumbsup:
Must feel damn good to finally get to that stage. :drink2::biggrin:


----------



## jumps4 (Jul 15, 2013)

way to go papermaker
post some pics as you go along to show how your progressing with your g-code
steve


----------

